# New Gorilla Silverbacks Drop Today



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Waiting for info/photos to surface. 

Ostacruiser posted teaser photos on his page. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Not worth it the 30x9 come in at 48lbs and the 36 is 72lbs......I'll stick to laws since they weigh same and look to pull harder and clean out better anyways


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any pictures? 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------

